# ams reel



## MDL (Mar 22, 2011)

Hey guys I'm trying to get into the bowfishin thing, and want to buy an ams reel, and either a fishhook rest, or roller rest.  PM me if you've got any of this you'd like to get rid of.  I'm also shoppin for arrows.   Thanks


----------



## bullardsls1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just my 2 cents stay away from roller Rest get u a fish hook. And if u buy your stuff new I would go with back water there located in alabamma fast shipping and great prices


----------



## Tarbaby 212 (Mar 22, 2011)

The ams bottle reel is a pain. The Muzzy spinner is the only way to fly, much faster and more user friendly. I shot 17 tournaments last year, fished 3 nights a week, put 300+ hours on my airboat and did it all with 2 Muzzy reels and 1 fish hook rest.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ive gotta defend AMS.  Ive been using the same one for 6 years with almost zero problems.


----------



## caver101 (Mar 24, 2011)

How common are the "rat nests" in the storage bottle I have seen folks post about?


----------



## castandblast (Mar 24, 2011)

Maybe I got a good one. Never had any problems with it and I would shoot 2-5 nights a week 5 months out of the year, for going on 10 years. Still on the same reel. I like both styles of reels Ams bottle and Muzzy zebco style. Iv got one kind on one bow and the other on my second bow.


----------



## bullardsls1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Never had a bird nest in my ams


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 24, 2011)

Never had one in mine either.   I always wet my line real good at the start of the night.


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 13, 2011)

Never had prob with my ams, and you ain't gotta remember to push a button to release the line either.


----------

